# Otter problem, help!



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

I have an otter problem. They love my boat and really like to use my cockpit as a head. This is a recent issue maybe because there has been a high turnover of boats in our marina lately. Their favorite hangout might have moved on so they had to find a new place. What can I do? Never had this problem before. I have some ideas but I would like opinions.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

buy fox pee. should be available at local agricultural supply house. comes with little bottle that disperses smell or can wet small sponge/cloth and lay on piece of tin foil on sole of cockpit. I put some under where I store canoes on shore of my pond. Had otters or muskrats or who knows. now gone.


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks, just ordered this stuff. Much more humane than what I was thinking of


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

How are they gaining access to your boat?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Think yourself privileged.









Care for your little friend!


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

caberg said:


> How are they gaining access to your boat?


I think they are likely coming through the open transom. Not sure. Although these are very healthy, monster sized River Otters. I've seen them on the dock in the early mornings. At first I thought they were dogs until they hissed at me and ran off. Not sure if they could fit in the transom opening.

There is a horizontal stainless bar the runs the length of the opening that bisects the height of the opening. (not shown in photo)


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Think yourself privileged.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, don't confuse the nice cute (small) Sea Otter with the likes of a PNW River Otter. This one is signaling F You in River Otter language. Nasty ass River Otter.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

put otter food and party favors on your neighbors boat. 
the fox urine granules should work. they worked on our power boat that is on bainbridge. they got in while the stern door was off for repair and had a party.


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

overbored said:


> put otter food and party favors on your neighbors boat.
> the fox urine granules should work. they worked on our power boat that is on bainbridge. they got in while the stern door was off for repair and had a party.


Hopefully it will work! That makes me feel better. 
I am just not sure if Fox is a natural predator of River Otters, it just might be the other way around. If this does not work I need to find Honey Badger urine. Or maybe coyote urine.


----------



## Rezz (Oct 12, 2012)

Are otters tasty? *scratches head*

Best of luck with the fox urine!


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

...


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

LMAO. Hope the granules work for you.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

It might be easier to make your boat otter-proof by covering the opening through which they get in. If one of your otters is a dominant male, the fox urine will not deter them one bit. Most likely just make them mad and eager to cover up fox urine with their own scent.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

kellysails said:


> Hopefully it will work! That makes me feel better.
> I am just not sure if Fox is a natural predator of River Otters, it just might be the other way around. If this does not work I need to find Honey Badger urine. Or maybe coyote urine.


Or Grizzly Bear urine, or Sasquatch urine...


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

I would definatly think up some sort of temporary fence or door you could put into that transom opening


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

mad_machine said:


> I would definatly think up some sort of temporary fence or door you could put into that transom opening


I'm thinking razor wire


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Google "ScatMat" or try PetSafe.com. A few harmless but painful electric shocks might do the trick. Be glad you're not in Newport Beach, Ca. dealing with sea lions!


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Boy didn't realize what a sheltered life I have up here in New England. Killer river otters, and angry sea lions . Sorry about suggesting fox pee. Clearly not up to the task. My bad. If anybody has a suggestion about preventing the cormorants from crapping on the boat as they fly over or find no place to land I'd be appreciative. Maybe we can import river otters to eat the cormorant eggs. Nothing as tenacious as bird poop. 
.waddu tink


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

...replace copper-based VOC-emitting bottom paint with cormorant
poop?

(see this thread in the gear section:

sailnet.com/forums/gear-maintenance/97863-first-they-took-tbt-now-they-want-paint.html)


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

svHyLyte said:


> Google "ScatMat" or try PetSafe.com. A few harmless but painful electric shocks might do the trick. Be glad you're not in Newport Beach, Ca. dealing with sea lions!


We have a scatmat at home, I may try that but I did not think it was water proof.

Plan B, Coyote urine, a lot of coyote's around here, the River Otter may take notice of this. And the Coyote is listed as a natural predator to the River Otter.









Plan C,









Plan D,


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

If you have two otters on board, they would make a nice pair of mukluks for winter sailing.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

Call these guys:


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

Ha, that's the phone number to the state of Washington Dept of Fish and Wildlife


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

kellysails said:


> Ha, that's the phone number to the state of Washington Dept of Fish and Wildlife


No detail too small....


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Are river otters covered under the Marine Mammal Protection Act like their cousins the sea otter? How can you tell the difference between the two? Down here in Cali, people put up plastic mesh barriers to keep the critters out – our problems with unwelcome sea mammal guests go all the way up to thousand pound sea lions.


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

GeorgeB said:


> Are river otters covered under the Marine Mammal Protection Act like their cousins the sea otter? How can you tell the difference between the two? Down here in Cali, people put up plastic mesh barriers to keep the critters out - our problems with unwelcome sea mammal guests go all the way up to thousand pound sea lions.


so it's one problem or an otter?


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

My father in law got tired of the river otters getting in his power boat while it was on a mooring here at the island. Someone suggested putting pieces of plywood on the floor with tacks driven through from the bottom so they would land on them and immediately jump out (I know, cruel, it was a different time). Didn't work as planned, the otter got mad and ripped every bit of vinyl in the boat to shreds (thousands in damages, true story). 
We've had good luck spraying Simple Green on our mooring lines so they don't crap all over them on the cleats. Best defense is to put plywood up so they can't get in.


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

In Mowat's "Never Cry Wolf", he uses his own urine to carve out 
his camp right in the middle of a wolf pack's territory. Might be worth
trying, and the cost is right...


----------



## Joel H. (Sep 9, 2012)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Think yourself privileged.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know they are not the benign "Nature Channel poster children" you see David Attenborough paling around with, but I'd love to have fauna like that around to break up the monotony!
Here, in the Great Lakes region (well Chicago anyway!), the best we can come up with is my siting last summer of a pair of American White Pelicans (not common around here) floating a mile offshore.

Of course, I would find some way to dissuade them from hanging out on the boat. 
Good luck,
Joel H.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Joel H. said:


> I'd love to have fauna like that around to break up the monotony!
> 
> Joel H.


They are great moments in the cruising adventure!
I don't mind if I have to do a little clean up. It's just for a few days till I move on and leave the cute and cuddly to their home. (I do understand to live with them may not be quite so flash!)









This was in the Galápagos Islands so it was a very David Attenbourgh moment.


----------



## bratzcpa (Oct 18, 2011)

If you can manage to wait until fall, Otter season opens on November 1st in Washington. You can rid the marina of pests, be a hero to your fellow boaters, and pad the "cruising kitty" a bit. http://wdfw.wa.gov/publications/00769/wdfw00769.pdf

Okay, so that probably isn't in your plans. Just an alterntaive!!!

Good luck with your project.


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> I don't mind if I have to do a little clean up. It's just for a few days till I move on and leave the cute and cuddly to their home. (I do understand to live with them may not be quite so flash!)


Just wait until you come across a finger pier with a gaggle of those bastards waiting to pounce on you one early morning. Their hiss will put the fear of God in you, really. I can't envision them as cute and cuddly no more than a diamondback rattler. Nasty ass river otters. Not cute at all. I'm an outdoor type person and love animals but one does have limits.


----------



## meteuz (May 13, 2010)

manatee said:


> In Mowat's "Never Cry Wolf", he uses his own urine to carve out
> his camp right in the middle of a wolf pack's territory. Might be worth
> trying, and the cost is right...


Yeah, if you use your cockpit as a bathroom before they do, you might be able to gross them out. Then they will look for a cleaner boat.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> ..
> I don't mind if I have to do a little clean up. It's just for a few days till I move on and leave the cute and cuddly to their home. (I do understand to live with them may not be quite so flash!)


With all due respect Mark, Kelly is dealing with River Otters, not harbor seals. From 10-15 yards with their young they might seem cute and cuddly but up close and personal they are not. They can be very territorial, quite vicious and hugely destructive. Not long after we built our house we realized the river behind us was a breeding ground for at least one family of River Otters and they were neither cute nor cuddly when we were out and about walking our dogs. They were very aggressive and bold. A family to the south of us lost one of their Springer Spaniels while they were playing fetch with her, pitching a stick into the water for her to retrieve. An 4' long Otter, put out that she was in the "Otter's river", went after her, dragged her down and drowned her. Not long after we heard rifle shots and not a soul in the Village mourned the decrease in the Otter population by a few. Kelly needs to deal with the animals and the sooner the better least they stake a claim on his transom/cockpit.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

And then there's camphor or mothballs. The stuff is toxic, and most critters from wasps to mice and deer will leave if there are mothballs scattered about.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

hellosailor said:


> And then there's camphor or mothballs. The stuff is toxic, and most critters from wasps to mice and deer will leave if there are mothballs scattered about.


I certainly agree that non-lethal means of dealing with these creatures is much preferable, which is why I suggested the use of ScatMats in Post#17. My second post, above, was to disabuse any of the misconception that these animals are cute and cuddly in any respect. They are not. Imagine your wife or child emerging from the companionway in the dark during a night aboard to walk up to the lavatory and inadvertently stepping into the welcoming teeth/claws of an equally surprised, frightened, and accordingly dangerous Otter.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Maybe get some really big mouse traps.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, it gets worse. Depending on the area and the type of otter, apparently it may be a protected species, which means you can't harass it, you have to abandon the boat and good luck putting in the insurance claim. You'll never be able to use the boat again, unless you get a crew shirt for the critter.


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

In our neck of the woods it seems there is an all out war against them. In a neighboring marina one guy put in electric fence all along the finger pier where his boat is tied. It looks like his boat is inside prison walls. At first we did not know what it was for. Now we know I need to get some pics of that and post it, it is quite funny. 

I did not hear the familiar click click click of the typical horse fence charger. I was wondering if it was constant voltage. I think the guy is aiming to fry the beasts.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

One year in the continual battle against these vile beasts someone swore that if you left a bar of Irish Spring soap by your cleats it would keep them away. HA! Dozens of bars of soap on the docks and the otters started crapping all over them too. Our dog loves to chase them off the docks, but one day he's going to go over the side...


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

Many electrified stock fences have no power in them: after a few (or more) times 
getting zapped, critters learn to stay away from them, charged or not. E.B. White,
creator of famous yachtsmouse Stuart Little, wrote a humorous article about them.


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

Oddly enough it seems our horses are able to smell or somehow tell if the fence is on or not, weird. But clearly, River Otters are way down the evolutionary path from a horse. They even look pre-historic to me. Bet they have not evolved for a million years, the perfect killing and crapping machine.


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

does not surprise me if horses can tell. Electricity does have a certain smell to it. Ozone.

I remember my little sister making the mistake of touching an electrified fence. I think she was 10.. I didn't know eyes could get that big


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Conibear!


----------



## katsailor (Jan 6, 2013)

kellysails said:


> Plan B, Coyote urine, a lot of coyote's around here, the River Otter may take notice of this. And the Coyote is listed as a natural predator to the River Otter.


How do you get the coyote to pee in the bottle?


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

make him drink beer and keep him away from a urinal?


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

katsailor said:


> How do you get the coyote to pee in the bottle?


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

I wonder how mousetraps in the cockpit would work. Wouldn't cause any serious injury ,but would sure hurt like hell, and startle the hell out of them. . They wouldn't trust your cockpit again.
My father kept the bears out of his driveway by sprinkling home heating fuel there. Covered any appetizing smells. My sister did the same with ammonia spray at sun down. Worked well.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Maybe give these guys a call:


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

smurphny said:


> Maybe give these guys a call:


They invented the Conibear!


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

I want one of those jackets


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Perhaps this could be scaled up to Otter size?


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

Update on the Otter situation:

Step 1: Remove access. 
So we believe our furry friend has been entering the boat from the port side. We moved our hanging step and the stairway away and that seemed to stop the beast for now. We have had consistent North wind lately which pushes our boat off the dock. I fear that when the South comes around again (soon) that he may enter from off of one of my fenders. So far so good, a few days without any otter impact.

Standing by with a ScatMat and Fox Urine. 
*
Thank you* for everyone's ideas. I have an ever escalating response package(s) standing by. Your creative ideas are the foundation

Another marina buddy told me the otter family is all camped under a tarp'ed up sailboat just a few fingers piers away. The owner is going to have a nasty surprise when he returns next month. I think I will have the dock master try and contact him.


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

Let me guess someone loves otters and attracked them like some of the Osprey lovers here on the Chessy and now you have otter problems...
Like the seal problem in the San Francisco Bay area..

Every one loves 'em cause their cute and fun to watch..but once they become attached to ones boat..a different situation


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

aa3jy said:


> Let me guess someone loves otters and attracked them like some of the Osprey lovers here on the Chessy and now you have otter problems...
> Like the seal problem in the San Francisco Bay area..
> 
> Every one loves 'em cause their cute and fun to watch..but once they become attached to ones boat..a different situation


You will not find any friends of River Otters up our way. They are nasty and look like something that evolution just forgot about. Flat headed devil beast. My grand daughter saw one the other weekend and shrieked at the ugliness. Not one of Mother Nature's best products, gaads.


----------



## NewportNewbie (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes Newport Beach has Sea Lions, but mostly they are on the old and unkept boats. It looks like now the harbormaster is seizing the old boats and removing them if they are left for too long to clean up the harbor...


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

NewportNewbie said:


> Yes Newport Beach has Sea Lions, but mostly they are on the old and unkept boats. It looks like now the harbormaster is seizing the old boats and removing them if they are left for too long to clean up the harbor...


Pywood full of nails pointing upward will discourage that kind of problem. 
Make sure the plywood is well tied down.


----------



## NewportNewbie (Jul 30, 2011)

Brent Swain said:


> Pywood full of nails pointing upward will discourage that kind of problem.
> Make sure the plywood is well tied down.


Uh I think they are protected. I'd hope the owner stepped on that plywood as well. Plenty of ways around that without hurting the animals. Lesson 1. Don't leave your boat to rot in the harbor. Lesson 2. If its too low then wrap the boat in plastic net to stop them from getting on. Simple.


----------



## deltaten (Oct 10, 2012)

Hmmmm.....?

Friendly-to-you pitbull? Pest control flash-bangs? Home-brew Mustard gas? 106mm howitzer? Pet shark? Rattle snake? Punjii stakes? Accordion music...better yet, a recording of bagpipes playing 24/7 while yer away. Oughta scare the begeezus outta 'em. Spill a bottle of Rum in the cockpit?

Nah! Just kidding..... really !
Call Attenborough an' tell'im ta come get his cute little critters the he11 offa yer boat!


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

Finally a local government is "thinking" about actually doing some good.

This story is not for consumption by MarkofSeaLife. Avert your eyes Mark.

BTW, as noted in the story
"Unlike sea otters, river otters are not a protected species. The U.S. Department of Agriculture handles situations involving wildlife. Because Oak Harbor has so many otters, the USDA's plan isn't to relocate them, but to kill them."

Oak Harbor mulling whether to kill pesky otters | KING5.com Seattle

And as normal in this neck of the woods, the River Otter has supporters, jeesh (I thought there were limits to this common behavior, apparently not). Nasty flat headed bastards! (referring to the River Otter not the supporters). I would never refer to Mark as a NFHB.


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Can't wait for someone to try to introduce them to the north east because they are "so cute"! Yikes! I will take worrying about moose. Not likely they will come aboard!

There is nothing wrong with killing surplus critters. We all need our space. Apparently there is no shortage of the NFHBs.

We were being overrun by squirrels this spring until I put out lots of DECON in the sheds. Haven't seen a "tree rat" for two weeks! What do the otters eat?

Down


----------



## Summit_Elan (Mar 17, 2012)

Not quite an otter problem, but check out "Dottie", who decided to lay three eggs in a coil of rope at my bow last year. Obviously, I need to get out on the water more, if my boat is the quietest place in the marina!


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow!



summit_elan said:


> not quite an otter problem, but check out "dottie", who decided to lay three eggs in a coil of rope at my bow last year. Obviously, i need to get out on the water more, if my boat is the quietest place in the marina!


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

As if the otters weren't enough of a PITA, they leave the heads and guts of the fish they eat, and most of the legs of the crabs, on the docks. The gulls, herons, and eagles grab them and fly up onto; main cover, decks, cockpit, etc. where they proceed to smear said guts, etc on everything and then crap on everything else. The simple green seems to keep the otters away from the lines on the cleats though, so after I get done cleaning the boat I can at least untie the lines without rubber gloves on )


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

jrd22 said:


> As if the otters weren't enough of a PITA, they leave the heads and guts of the fish they eat, and most of the legs of the crabs, on the docks. The gulls, herons, and eagles grab them and fly up onto; main cover, decks, cockpit, etc. where they proceed to smear said guts, etc on everything and then crap on everything else. The simple green seems to keep the otters away from the lines on the cleats though, so after I get done cleaning the boat I can at least untie the lines without rubber gloves on )


Interesting, so you also believe that Simple Green repels Otters? I have found similar results. Maybe I should spray down the dock area where they are entering from with SG? And also my fenders, hmmm.


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

We just moved to a new marina and I was fascinated to see that the scraps left behind from the river otters looked quite different from our last marina. Mostly a bunch of empty clam shells and remains of crabs. What was missing was the large mounds of otter crap,,,,, hmmmm. I started to think that maybe it was seagulls??? Where are the bastardly otters?? Then last night I had to run down to the boat and was shocked by a scampering Raccoon rampaging down the dock, wtf? Then it turned and stood it's ground, yikes. Soon it left, though only to return when I came off the boat. 

Could it be that the Raccoons have kept the otters at bay? I will take a Raccoon over an Otter any day of the week. They are both mean beasts but Raccoons seem to be a bit more tidy. 

(btw - we solved the otter problem at our last marina by removing possible entrance paths and washing the boat often with Simple Green.)


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

kellysails said:


> We just moved to a new marina and I was fascinated to see that the scraps left behind from the river otters looked quite different from our last marina. Mostly a bunch of empty clam shells and remains of crabs. What was missing was the large mounds of otter crap,,,,, hmmmm. I started to think that maybe it was seagulls??? Where are the bastardly otters?? Then last night I had to run down to the boat and was shocked by a scampering Raccoon rampaging down the dock, wtf? Then it turned and stood it's ground, yikes. Soon it left, though only to return when I came off the boat.
> 
> Could it be that the Raccoons have kept the otters at bay? I will take a Raccoon over an Otter any day of the week. They are both mean beasts but Raccoons seem to be a bit more tidy.
> 
> (btw - we solved the otter problem at our last marina by removing possible entrance paths and washing the boat often with Simple Green.)


A little Chile Powder sprinkled on deck at entry paths has a similar deterrent effect.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

How about a few bowls filled with Clorox? Leave them right in the transom opening.

They will smell bad, yet evaporate. Even if spilled they'll dilute in the water and break down quickly. 

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Uricanejack (Nov 17, 2012)

Originally from UK where otter’s were persecuted for generations and wiped out in much of the country. While still around where I lived they were almost exclusively nocturnal. I considered myself extremely fortunate on the few occasions I would see a wild otter.

One of the delights of sailing in the Pacific North West is the wild life. Including Sea lions, seals whales and otters.

Like all wild life, otters should never be considered cute and cuddly. They are wild. Have sharp claws and teeth and will defend themselves if cornered. 
I enjoy having them around, I see them on the dock’s in the water and occasional get quite close.

They do have some unpleasant habits one of which is marking their territory by crapping regularly in the same place. 
For some reason they like to crap on mooring lines dingy painters and if you are particularly unlucky your fore deck or cockpit. 

Try the urine suggestions and just by a new deck brush.


----------



## ericb760 (Apr 11, 2012)

I got 99 problems, otters ain't one of them...


----------



## stagman (Dec 3, 2013)

I'd be extremely cautious about hunting them. Be careful to check your local laws. Ask a ranger. Don't trust a google search. And sure as hell don't post it online if you do decide to kill it. It seems like whenever I go to kill something there's a stupid law somewhere that says I can't. In which case hunting season simply is 4-430 AM

However, if you decide to, I have two heavily recommended methods. 1- get a fish, preferably one thats never been frozen, and cram that thing full of Valium, Xanax, percocet, oxycodon, Vicodin, or whatever opiate you can get your hands on. Simply leave it in your cockpit. Be sure to wake up before dawn to clean up before the marina gets busy.

If you find them on the river, I recommend arrows. No noise, same effect. Just make sure you buy the arrows with cash, you dont want one of these things washing up with an arrow in it that there's a record you paid for

As far as deterrents, fox urine is a good bet. Human piss might work (Mark your territory!) and ive always had good luck with human hair. drive to a local barber, get a trash bag full, works very well.

Secondly, I would encourage you to address the problem shortly and effectively. They are wild animals- they will bite you, your family, your pets etc if they need to. And they chew.

River Otters - Living with Wildlife | Washington Department of Fish & Wildlife


----------



## capt vimes (Dec 2, 2013)

kellysails said:


> Oddly enough it seems our horses are able to smell or somehow tell if the fence is on or not, weird. But clearly, River Otters are way down the evolutionary path from a horse. They even look pre-historic to me. Bet they have not evolved for a million years, the perfect killing and crapping machine.


well that ain't right...
the modern horse evolved in north america 3,4 mill years ago and did not change very much since...
giant otters arrived in north america via the bering street earlier but the oldest fossils of the modern north american otter did not appear before 1,9 mill years ago...
jump down to equus: 



here the otter story:


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

Well onto my third marina and guess what I saw, one of those pre-historic bastards. I just got off my boat and was moving quickly to catch a nearby ferry. And there he was, munching down on the brains from some fish head right in the middle of the dock where I needed to pass. As I approached he backed off a bit and looked seriously pissed off. We were each three feet from his feast when I realized I am WAY too close for this Mexican standoff. I was in a quandary, if I show fear he seemed ready to pounce. He did not look cute and clearly he and his brethren had long ago missed the last train to evolutionville. I made myself look big and let go of the biggest growl I could come up with. It worked, he jumped off the dock, I kicked his fish head into the water and walked on by. But... what are those little bubbles I see along the dock that seem to be following me, DAAANG, the little bastard was working up a plan to attack the rear guard echelon. I moved quickly on my path and sure enough he stuck his head up ready to jump on the dock to carry out his evil plan. Once again, I let out a huge growl and jumped up and down like a mad man. Away we went, yikes. I have been told the marina management has a plan to "relocate" "wink wink nudge nudge" my little buddy, apparently he thinks he owns E dock.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

They must like you if they're following you around to your third marina.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

He likes E Dock? Tell him to go to the otter dock.

😂😂😂😂


----------



## Audrybass (7 mo ago)

It simply helped me grease the boat with a special "varnish".


----------

